# Exile XT10



## BuffaloBrown (Nov 5, 2010)

almost got this myself, but I passed.


XT10
(-NEW-) Exile Xtec10 Thin Shallow Mount Sub 600 Watt Subwoofer 3.5" Depth | eBay


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dang... almost pulled the trigger on this. Would make for a perfect under the dash front mounted subwoofer.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Been watching it for the past couple days but decided to splurge a little on something different


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

well I bought it. I have this feeling I cant go without a sub and this looked like it wouldnt take much space and it was cheap.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats compadre - I think you'll like it. Especially the minimal space requirements.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I am happy i got it. already thinking where to stealth install it.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

works best in around .5cu ft after displacement.
I did mine IB and it worked quite well up front in my BMW


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> works best in around .5cu ft after displacement.
> I did mine IB and it worked quite well up front in my BMW



.5cu sealed ? got some pics of that install IB? I actually can do IB in my rear deck of my volvo.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I put one of these in a small sealed
......I think .5 cube enclosure in a friends Jeep. Nice and tight! Goes fairly deep too! If you decide you don't want it he has been looking for a second one....hint!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> I put one of these in a small sealed
> ......I think .5 cube enclosure in a friends Jeep. Nice and tight! Goes fairly deep too! If you decide you don't want it he has been looking for a second one....hint!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


cool. 

from what little I have read this is a decent shallow mount sub. well ..the fact that it was so cheap makes it even better .


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Bing used to do a ton of these in cars. So he would have a ton of actual user info as well.

search for my BMW install posted in the build section. It vented through the fender well.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

wtf...i wish i saw this...one of my favorite 10" shallow subs with a normal price tag, that price on there is wayyy below dealer.

works OKAY in a .4, works best in a .5 or so iirc

good impact, infact surprising impact, okay low end in a bigger enclosure, i mean for a shallow 3.5" sub its not bad at all, overall sounds quite good..

i prefered it to the pioneer, the mtx and a few others i tried over that time period (1-2 years ago), then they ran outta stock...


----------

